# 64483-77003 and 72275 troubles



## SonoranCoder (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with 77003 AND 72275 being billed WITH 64483?  Palmetto GBA is the payer of concern.  ?  Any help would be greatly appreciated... 

Thank you!


----------



## drado72 (Aug 2, 2012)

Flouro guidance is included in 64483.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, 77003 can't be billed with transforaminal epidurals, but you should be able to bill the epidurogram as long as you have the documentation to support it.  Did you have a separate radiology report with the findings of the epidurogram?  If not that may be why it was denied.


----------



## SonoranCoder (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you SO much... just saw your posts... a little late... LOL  THANK YOU THANK YOU !  HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------

